# St Edwards, Boys Home



## DogRecon (Feb 28, 2009)

Here we go. Not sure what section to put this under, but decided that since this was a catholic run building it should come under religious section.
Had a great morning with Neosea and Gangenox. And some good piccies.

History: Father George Vincent Hudson founded Father Hudson's Society.From a lowly beginning, this man sowed the seeds of a Great Midland's Charity, which still flourishes today. Father Hudson is remembered for his vision and humanity and as a man who gave his life to the care of many thousands of children in desperate need.

Father Hudson was born in 1873 to a Worcestershire family. He was educated at Oscott College in Birmingham and was ordained a priest on 1st November 1898.

With the growth of the factory system, increasing urban development and the exploitation of child labour, Father Hudson feared for the children who found themselves destitute through no fault of their own - helpless, friendless and powerless. From his earliest days in the small parish at Coleshill he formulated ideas to reach out and help innocent victims of circumstance.

So it began. Stretching from Stoke on Trent in the north down to Oxford in the south, the Birmingham Diocesan Rescue Society was formally set up in 1902. Father Hudsons devotion to the children and his patience and energy guided its development : so the society became colloquially known as Father Hudson's Homes.

Father Hudson remained at Coleshill from 1898 to 1934. During that time it grew and expanded including St Vincent's, a home for working boys in Moseley Road, Birmingham, St Edward's Boys Home in Coleshill and St Gerard's Hospital for children. A network of 'agents' were set-up throughout the diocese to report on any cases that arose for referral to “The Homes.” 

Then in the 90's there were 'allegations' over the conduct of 2 preists!.

On with the pics
















Drying room







































Shower and toilet blocks

There are other pics but they'll be on other sections.

p.s. there's more pics of this place, but it'd take up a lot of space and neo and gang are yet to post.


----------



## Goldie87 (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool stuff, wouldn't mind a look around there at some point


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 28, 2009)

Some lovely details there, DR. Love the stuff in the drying room and that wonderful cast iron drainpipe. The building's fab too.
Excellent find.


----------



## DogRecon (Feb 28, 2009)

Been really lucky that the place hasn't been totally trashed. It'd be good to go back again pretty soon.


----------



## Gangeox (Feb 28, 2009)

Heres some of mine, it was a great place and i think quite an atmosphere due to its past:


----------



## Neosea (Feb 28, 2009)

Cool photos guys, I will post mine later when I have them sorted. It was a good day out, a cool explore, thanks guys.


----------



## Richard Davies (Feb 28, 2009)

The room with the drawers has some kitsch wallpaper.


----------



## freebird (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like an interesting explore. Nice one!


----------



## DogRecon (Mar 1, 2009)

A few more.


----------



## MD (Mar 1, 2009)

excellent work must get to see here

is that a ghost?




top left window


----------



## Neosea (Mar 1, 2009)

MD said:


> excellent work must get to see here
> 
> is that a ghost?
> 
> top left window



You know, I had the feeling of being watched! Spooky!


----------



## DogRecon (Mar 1, 2009)

There's quite a few windows that have been painted with figures on 'em.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok finally got them sorted....Enjoy


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 2, 2009)

Great to see the photos from you two, Gangeox and Neosea, and some more from yourself DogRecon. It really is an amazing place with loads of fab details. 

This is a cracking image...



Neosea said:


>


----------



## DogRecon (Mar 2, 2009)

Like this one. Great shots matey.


----------



## Neosea (Mar 2, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Great to see the photos from you two, Gangeox and Neosea, and some more from yourself DogRecon. It really is an amazing place with loads of fab details.



Thanks Foxy



DogRecon said:


> Like this one. Great shots matey.



It was an experiment with long exposure and high iso, although I am not to sure about it, glad you like it


----------



## sj9966 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi All,

I am looking to visit this place in the next week or so,

If anyone has any helpful information regarding the site could they please pm me.

Any info will be much appreciated.

Cheers

SJ9966


----------

